# ESCAC- MASTER IN FILM DIRECTING



## MatOzu (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello there!
I have just been accepted at ESCAC for the Master in Film Directing course starting on january 2022. Wanted to meet more people that are going to this course also to share idead on projects, living costs etc.


----------



## bartschrijver (Aug 4, 2022)

hey! I was just wondering, how is the school? I might want to apply this year


----------

